# Duck Feet



## Rafe Dent (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey Guys! I've been a fan of martial arts since I was a kid. I never got a chance to learn as a kid since I grew up in the middle of nowhere. Now I'm in my early thirties and living in a major city. I'm not a natural athlete but over the last few months I've been working on getting into shape. Now that I'm getting healthier I started doing research into various martial arts and I've come across what might be an issue. My parents didn't catch I needed leg braces as a kid and now my feet point naturally at an outward 45 degree angle. For my feet to point straight I have to turn them and I feel a pull in my muscles. Will this make it impossible for me to properly train in martial arts?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 17, 2021)

Of course not. If duck feet is the worst thing wrong with you, you're doing just fine. I'm quite confident there are a number of people here who would be absolutely thrilled to have nothing worse than duck feet to compensate for....

We all have issues. We all have limits. Go get started.


----------



## Rafe Dent (Feb 17, 2021)

I also have a really high center of gravity but other than that I think I'm good haha. It's good to know it won't hamper footwork or anything else. Thanks.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Do leg braces still work in your age? If not, I wouldn't recommend MMA or taekwondo because in MMA you always jump around (I don't really get it XD) and there is a lot of kicking going on in Taekwondo. I would recommend Muay Thai (if you can stand the pain) or judo...


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Rafe! Hope you stick around 

I've had duck feet all my life (my right foot is bad, massive angle!), trained in full contact karate for close to a decade, no troubles.

I even asked my physio whether having duck feet is an issue and he said nope. It's something I'd always wondered about too, so I hope others chime in, but so far the consensus I've heard is no it's not an issue. There is however always incremental work we can do to improve joints, tendon strength, mobility and general strengthening of the area.

Go have fun brother


----------



## jobo (Feb 18, 2021)

Rafe Dent said:


> I also have a really high center of gravity but other than that I think I'm good haha. It's good to know it won't hamper footwork or anything else. Thanks.


the duck feet probably compensate for the high centre of gravity,  it sounds like your good to go

it depends what out of line i supose, but there is a fair chance you can reduce it by conciously walking with your feet turned in a bit


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> in MMA you always jump around


I’m not sure where you’re getting this from.


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Rafe.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2021)

Rafe Dent said:


> Will this make it impossible for me to properly train in martial arts?


You may be able to develop more powerful "reverse shin bite" than most of the people can.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 18, 2021)

Rafe Dent said:


> Hey Guys! I've been a fan of martial arts since I was a kid. I never got a chance to learn as a kid since I grew up in the middle of nowhere. Now I'm in my early thirties and living in a major city. I'm not a natural athlete but over the last few months I've been working on getting into shape. Now that I'm getting healthier I started doing research into various martial arts and I've come across what might be an issue. My parents didn't catch I needed leg braces as a kid and now my feet point naturally at an outward 45 degree angle. For my feet to point straight I have to turn them and I feel a pull in my muscles. Will this make it impossible for me to properly train in martial arts?


Welcome to the forum Rafe. 
Dirty Dog said it best; just get started.
Honestly, it sounds like one of those excuses we have all made to justify our apprehension about something. No matter where you train there will be people working out that have equal or greater physical challenges. Most have figured out how to shed the crutch and just enjoy working out. Will you have to modify some of the things you do? Possibly. Is that a big deal? Not at all. 
Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

